# NOS New Departure hub



## Jose 711 (Jan 17, 2022)

Complete front ND hub with box. Box has damage as appears in photos, on side has the tap complete torn off but I will include it in case new owner wants to reattach it.
Great for display or for your project!

add $8.25 to ship in small flat rate box I feel that would be the best to protect the ND box but I will work with you if you have another method.


----------



## Herman (Jan 18, 2022)

Box says 24 spoke hub ?


----------



## Jose 711 (Jan 18, 2022)

Herman said:


> Box says 24 spoke hub ?



yes.


----------



## Jose 711 (Jan 18, 2022)

Herman said:


> Box says 24 spoke hub ?



it is a 24 spoke hub, but it does not say that on the box


----------



## Herman (Jan 18, 2022)

Jose 711 said:


> it is a 24 spoke hub, but it does not say that on the box



It says it on the end flap in the 1st picture


----------



## Jose 711 (Jan 18, 2022)

Herman said:


> It says it on the end flap in the 1st picture



i see, thanks man.


----------



## Jose 711 (Jan 31, 2022)

BUI


----------

